# [Escritorio] Iconos de las unidades de disco (abierto)

## pcmaster

Tras solucionar los problemas de los iconos i montaje de las unidades en el escritorio (ver https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=6201564) me ha surgido una duda-idea.

Cuando se inserta o conecta una unidad extraíble tipo pendrive o un disco duro externo, aparece en el escritorio un icono para cada partición que tenga el disco. Si por algún motivo el disco tiene varias particiones, aparecen varios iconos, uno por cada una de ellas.

El tema es que, si se conectan dos o más unidades, sería posible confundir los iconos de una y otra, ya que hay que desmontar todas las particiones una a una antes de extraer el disco.

Así que pienso sería buena idea que, al conectar un pendrive o disco externo, si éste tiene varias particiones en vez de aparecer varios iconos en el escritorio, apareciera una carpeta que al abrirla tuviese los iconos en su interior. Y que fuese posible montar/desmontar las particiones individuales usando los iconos, o desmontar todas las particiones y extraer el disco (en el caso de un pendrive al extraerlo debería apagarse la luz) usando el icono de la carpeta. ¿Es posible hacer algo así?

----------

## i92guboj

Programáticamente hablando no hay ningún problema. Se podría hacer de forma sencilla con cualquiera de los VFS existentes que soporten HAL/Dbus. Lo que desconozco es si hay alguna forma de hacerlo ya implementada en alguno de los escritorios más comunes como KDE, Gnome o Xfce. Si es eso lo que preguntas, no te puedo ayudar.

----------

## natxoblogg

Tanto en Gnome como en kde, pudes relacionar iconos diferentes a diferentes enlaces que se crean en el escritorio.

Simpememte lo que tienes que haceres, una vez montado el dispositivo con varias particiones, le cambias el icono como si de una carpeta se tratase y punto, el entorno de escritorio reconocerá el nombre del dispositivo, así como su partición y el icono que el usuario a asignado, nada más.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Algo en xfce4?

He encontrado la forma de que no se muestren en el escritorio, mediante una opción en el apnel de control, pero de meterlos en directorios, nada.

----------

